# Djent Distortion Pedal



## Furiae (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi guys I'm pretty new to the djent sound and I think the sound is awesome!

I'm trying to figure out how to get this sound and I'm looking for the misha mansoor sound. 

I already saw this video



So I tried a compressor and the maxon od 808, but it didn't sound as brutal as Misha. What am I missing? except for his awesomeness of course!

I can't remember the details of the guitar and amp I used, because I tested the pedals at a locale instrument store. The guitar was an Ibanez RG and the amp was from blackstar, which is all I can remember. I didn't pay attention to the gear aside from the pedals. 

If any of you guys can help me I would be gratefull

Cheers!

(Sorry if my English isn't perfect. Being Dutch has its pros and cons.)


----------



## Rook (Jun 14, 2011)

You'll need either an ENGL, OD Pedal, compressor and a noise gate or an Axe FX (with which bulb 'models' the aforementioned ENGL setup).

It's a pretty loose thing though, it's more technique than anything, but the idea is to get plenty of tightness and compression without having overly saturated gain levels.


----------



## Leec (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome

The kind of tone you're talking is not produced only by a standard overdrive/TS pedal, so unfortunately you can't simply buy one that will do it. Something like a Maxon OD will not produce the sound on its own. It's used just to tighten up an amp's distortion. If the amp isn't high gain enough or hasn't been dialed in right, the OD won't magically fix it.

There are many people who are more of a Periphery gear expert than me, but from memory, Bulb has used a Pod XT, an Engl Invader and an Axe FX. If you use a Pod, you won't need a pedal. If you get an amp, you'll most likely want one. And if you're wealthy enough to get an Axe FX, you won't need one.

Have a look through the Recording section of SS.org. There are plenty of completely free software amps and cabinet simulations mentioned and linked to in there that will get you very good results if you're willing to experiment. And there's a lot of help in that section on how to do it.


----------



## vanhendrix (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't really understand why, but despite this whole outlook being the antithesis of almost everything I strive for in guitar playing, I still really videos of this guy. I like seeing how people create their tones and the joy it brings them - even if it's entirely not my cup of tea.

And in my unprofessional opinion, sounds to me like the secret to djent is really the noise gate(s). Dial in uber gain, set the gates to stop a train.


----------



## Sephael (Jun 15, 2011)

more mids.


----------



## Malkav (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephael said:


> more mids.


 
This!

If you have an EQ pedal boost your lower mids in the 600 - 800hz kinda area and your upper mids in the 1.4 - 1.6khz area (choose frequency based on taste). You want the amp to have a slight bass cut to help keep things tight so about 3-5 (depending on taste), the mids can be anywhere from 5 to 7 (taste again but some people may go even further) and the treble around 5 - 7 as well, presence you'll want at about 50 - 75% (adjust to taste again). The TS is great as a boost but most of the time you'll set it's drive to 0 and adjust the tone control up to about 75% to focus the upper mids some more. I have a second EQ running to pull out the 250hz area slightly to help keep things from getting muddy and boost the 4khz kinda area ever so slightly for more pick attack. Remember in this particular case noise gates are your friend and also that this generally won't work out to being a good sound for lead work.

You'd probably want your guitar to go into a gate then into the TS then into the amp and have the EQ and a second gate running in the FX loop. Also you should try and get a closed back cabinet with at least a 2x12 going on.

The other big trick is syncopation, this kind of tone can come across as very scratchy and not have much of a low end impact on it's own, this is where it's vital that your bassists tone helps to fill out the low spectrum and add the extra body to your sound. This what seems to work for me, I play an 8 string so maybe my tone is set to be a little less bass heavy than normal cause that low E is hard to keep tight, but give it a go, hope this helps


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 15, 2011)

ENGL Invader, Orange 4x12, Compressor of sorts and a maxon OD808 (or an Ibanez TS808 - the OD808 is pretty much a copy of the TS808, albeit they aren't identical soundwise)....oh and being Misha Mansoor would help too.

At least that's what I remember him using like forty years ago when I first saw him on youtube and didn't think he could accumulate an army fanboys.


----------



## DILFalmighty (Jun 15, 2011)

honestly you would probably spend a fortune trying out physical gear that might not be appropriate for what your trying to do and still never get it. if you like his tone, start out by getting at least a PODxt (you will need to update it with a software pack they sell for it) or a PODX3 that comes with it. if you have been following his music for awile, this will give you what he used up to and including the original version of "luck as a constant" on his soundclick library. most of his old stuff was done with this combination of fx models
(boost+eq)--(line 6 big bottom)--(british celest v30 cab)--(parametric eq)
you can use other things as well as use the dual tone feature if its available but this is the basis for the patch.dont overdo it on the gain and bass, really crank the mids and treble on the amp then season to taste with the parametric eq especially in the high end (mids get a small bump up, cant remember off the top of my head where. alot of the "djent" sound comes from your hands as well, so experiment with your playing style. hope this helps!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 15, 2011)

Furiae said:


> Hi guys I'm pretty new to the djent sound and I think the sound is awesome!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to get this sound and I'm looking for the misha mansoor sound.
> 
> ...




what gear are you yourself using
it doesnt matter what you're testing on


----------



## Furiae (Jun 16, 2011)

well I have one guitar which is tuned to dropped c it is an Ibanez RG with Emg in it but I don't use the super light strings I use Heavy core dunlop 013 strings but I'm thinking of buying another guitar Something in the style of an Ibanez RGA with a fixed bridge because I have three floyd rose guitars and I think that's enough xD


----------



## Furiae (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm using a mosfet colt 100r transistor amp don't know if it is actually called that and the speakers are from eminence and I have only 3 pedals a Satchurator distortion an ice 9 overdrive and a chorus from boss


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 16, 2011)

simply put:
you cant re-produce that tone without getting some different gear.
you're also playing in a higher tuning than misha does

and neither one of those pedals instantly make those tones.
the OD808 overdrives the amp, producing a tighter sound
and the compressor makes everything rounded off and full


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Jun 16, 2011)

Try out some digital modeling amps and what not. But to help you in the simplest means, do this:

Guitar -> Comp -> Gate -> OD/Boost -> Gate -> Amp

Set the two gates to hard shut, set the OD to boost, and lastly set the comp to open up the gates.
Turn down the gain on your amp, and boost your mids.

You'll have to tweak to your taste, but this is one of those On/Off set ups. There's a thread in the gear section on compressors that will help you a lot...should anyway. Good luck homie!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought we were supposed to get a "how to Djent" thread stickied, these posts don't really bother me but using the search function you can easily find this out. 
It's practically discussed in almost every thread.
Anyways, welcome to SS.org, relatively new here.


----------



## DILFalmighty (Jun 17, 2011)

^ amen


----------

